

British scientists develop 'brain to brain communication' - JCThoughtscream
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/6331511/British-scientists-develop-brain-to-brain-communication.html

======
KevBurnsJr
All interpersonal communication is brain-to-brain communication; whether the
message delivery method is visual, auditory, tactile, electrical or
electrochemical.

------
chaosmachine
_"The first person generated a series of zeros and ones, where they imagined
moving their left arm for zero and right arm for one."_

The first time I heard that people could operate robotic limbs with their
thoughts, I thought: Two people could communicate almost telepathically, if
they'd just hook up this brain reader to a Morse code transmitter/receiver.

Ultimately, this could lead to a little device that sits behind your ear,
allowing communication from person to person, completely clandestinely. On the
sending end, perhaps you just have to think about moving your fingers to type,
and it picks up the letters from your brain waves. On the receiving end, it
uses text-to-speech to read the message back into your ear.

------
olliesaunders
This really isn't that new. Also, what is the final comment?

    
    
      “The next experiments are to get that second person 
      to be aware of the information that is being sent to them.
      For that, I need to get my thinking cap on, so to speak.”
    

Is he admitting that he hasn't managed to send information from a computer
directly to a brain? If so the title of this article is a lie. "Developed" No!
Developing? Yes!

------
eam
People who tweet would love this!

However, I do find a downside to this. I would have to be extra careful about
my opinionated thoughts about others while I'm around them.

~~~
JCThoughtscream
I suppose there's always taking yourself off the network - like how we step
away from our computers sometimes.

...what, I can't be the only one that takes the occasional break. Right?

------
jermy
Ah, they must be fans of Peter F. Hamilton. I wonder if they have they started
growing Bitek yet?

------
known
Is it different from <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telepathy>

~~~
philwelch
Quoth the article:

“It’s not telepathy,” Dr James told the paper. “There’s no conscious thought
forming in one person’s head and another conscious thought appearing in
another person’s mind. “The next experiments are to get that second person to
be aware of the information that is being sent to them. For that, I need to
get my thinking cap on, so to speak.”

This is Hacker News. It would behoove you to read what Slashdotters call "TFA"
before commenting.

~~~
known
thank you.

